# Custom Interiors in Indio Ca



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*From Classic to full custom 2012 Lowrider Bomb of the Year

*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Top notch work :thumbsup:


----------



## Ground.Illusion (Sep 3, 2009)

Who can help me find pink chush velvet real chush get at me I need 20 yards r more for a project this winner pm me big pook


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Badass work...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> > :thumbsup:
> > Looks good


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Work Looks Good...:thumbsup:


----------



## Must_1 (Jan 12, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Contact info


----------



## pacoloco (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice work bro.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

AWESOME WORK


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

would you be interested in being a mentor?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Any recent work....


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Contact info.....People post shit up and never respond.


----------

